# It is really bad!



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Oh I am posting out of desperation tonight. I have gone to far and I have the pain of ten fibro patients and my head feels like some had kicked it the last ten miles home from work toaday. I see the new docotr tomorrow and I pray to God we have some new treatments on the horizon, I am trying to check for the mycoplasma test and I am looking at the carbohydrate addicts diet. I am sending a message for prayers this pain has been so intense for so long now and I can't go on... Please help me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Lexa - I am praying really hard for you right now. I hope you get some sense of peace real soon. Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Lexa,Please rememeber that this bad episode will pass and you will have a break from the bad pain. i know what your feeling and it is that of doom. i thinkyour fellow FM's also have felt wiped out and feeling like you can't go on but we do.i will pray that you feel have way human very soon. Hang in there and make sure your doctor listens and understands the pain your in..do not tolerate a hurried approach by this doctor. You need time to explain your pain and symptoms.Please let us know how it all goes, we do care!!Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Lexa,Thinking of you...in fact was thinking of you when I was wide awake this morning at 3:00 and couldn't go back to sleep. I do so empathize with your feelings. Know them all. It would seem that much of your problem is related to this "over-achiever", keep-going- at-all-costs thinking. I'm sure more rest is the answer..but, how to get it? Not knowing what sort of work you do, (you mentioned once carrying a laptop, travelling quite a bit) I'm assuming you are in some sort of professional setting. If I'm assuming too much here, please excuse but I get the feeling that you may be a female in an organization with lots of male colleagues and you "must" show them that you can do just as well as they. (I have seen this before.) Don't waste your time or your health if this is the case. The present system usually just doesn't allow females to be as good as males. And if they are recognized, they must work three times as hard for it. We simply cannot browbeat our bodies forever and get away with it.If I'm way off-base here, please pardon.I wish you well and hope that you can get a handle on the real problem very soon.Please post soon and let us know you are O.K. You sounded so despondent last night.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lexa:I'm sorry to hear that you are in so much pain. I wish I could snap my fingers and rid all of us of this fm. Please hang in there, things will get better. It takes time and you need to rest your body. I know that it must be hard for you to find the time, but you have to. I will say a prayer for you tonight. Hoping you find relief soon. Please let us know how you are doing.Your fm pal,Weener


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Calida, Sea, Stacey, Weener,I had my appointment today. I am not doing very well. My new Dr. is a little pushy but I requested new tests to be run and he agrees. I will go tomorrow and have my blood work drawn, I have to fast (sp?)... Calida, your assumptions are pretty close, but I do not work with men but very competitive women which is worse. I work with a very large company that employees over 44,000 world wide. I am trying to keep my job, I like it but I need my brian to function as being alert, organized and detailed orintated is a must. I carry my laptop because I work into the wee hours at night a lot. And I have been a work addict since I was a single mom. I agree with you all, I need to get some rest and slow the heck down. I just get very depresses and fidgity. My youngest son (16) is just like me! My husband gets adgetaited with him because he always wants to be on the go, with the two of us around we drive every one crazy. Stacey, Weener thank you for your posts. I jsut read them all. I am in severe pain and the Dr. changed my meds.... not very excited about it. I have never heard of Celexa? He wants me to stop taking Paxil.... Does anyone know what the side effects of this is??? He increased the Celebrex to 200 mg twice a day. I am like LoriAnn- I will take it every other day. He will test me for yeast growth also. In the mean time he agrees with cutting out the carbohydrates - NOT totally he siad. He talked about the zone diet and Atkins... I will check them all out I want to look at the Carbohydrate Addicts Diet and see which one will work for me. Anyway I want to go soak in a tub and get some moist towels on my hips and back. Please post and keep my spirits up, this has me very depresssed right now. Hold me in your thoughts. Take care and I pray for everyone all the time now. lexa


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Ahhh, lexa...yes, must agree that competitive women is worse. Well, you can look at your doctor visit today as a plus. At least you are chucking something that didn't work for something that may work better. It's about all any of us can hope for anyway. I have not tried Celexa. I tried Paxil for a time about three years ago and...nothing. It's another of the SSRI drugs and I won't touch them. Like you and Lori Ann, I switched to the 200 mg Celebrex, every OTHER DAY for back pain. Not every day. I don't think I could manage becoming unaddicted to something. I have too many things now that I'm addicted to. Mainly food and cigarettes (and negative thoughts). Of course, if my pain got worse, who knows what I'd do?You, and everyone else on this board, are in my thoughts. I hope your bath is absolutely luxurious and floats away a load of stress. In fact, I may try it myself in a bit.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Sorry I haven't been posting/supportive, but I can't seem to get on the site most of the time, I can go anywhere else, but not here, its the first time since Tuesday. I felt so cut off, I'd forgotten (quickly) what it felt like to feel so alone. So Anyway,Lexa- I know exactly how you feel, even on semi good days I think of getting out of this mess. I think about it even when I'm not down, in a logial matter-of-fact way. In my business as and industrial saftey consultant, my husband acts as the point man-because women all not welcomed into this business, when I tried to go it alone, doors got slammed in my face. Since we deal mostly with large companies, many factories, run by "good old boys", they won't deal with me, but they will with Kevin, as a consequence I get treated like his secretary. I swear if one more person says something to me about him being my boss I'll pull my hair out, or theirs. I want out of the business, right now I am researching other options, but I'm stuck with the job because it pays the mortgage, so unless I find a better way or the business goes under, I'll still be the "secretary". I wish I could work for someone else, with a steady income and glorious benefits, but I have accepted that my health problems won't fit neatly into another employers expectations.I'd love to give you great advice like the others about hanging in, but I'd be a hypocrat(sp?) its an effort to get through one more day. I know those bad spells are so hard to overcome. But if I remember correctly, you are fairly new to this, its very possible that the doctor will come up with the right combination and you will get years of relief like I did. I had 6 good years on the Elavil (with a few flair ups) and you may find something that works well for you too, just don't stop trying.Lori AnnPS I love the name lexa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Calida and Lori Ann~Calida, I quit smoking when I was 31, I smoked infront of my parents when I was 16. They both smoked and could not say anything to me. I met my current husband and he did not smoke and I liked him so much that I gradually from being around him quit. Every now and then when I am on the road traveling I smoke from stress. That is MAYBE in a years time 6-7. I know about the food too! I was very haevy as a child and my sibilings are at least over 100 pounds over weight. I have lived on a diet since I hit puberty. I stay fairly thin but it has been tougher as I have gotten older and since I can not excercise so intense anymore. I love food, and I love to cook I come from a huge Italian family and Christmas dinner takes about 6 hours and we have 7 courses. Average sunday dinner takes us a couple of hours... we love to gather and drink wine and talk and EAT!! My father is an awesome cook. My mom is a farm girl so I get the best of both worlds meat and potatoe and spicy italian food. So needles to say we have potential of staying heavy. LoriAnn, these days are weighing on me heavily. I go in bouts of mentally saying I am okay and then reality hits me and I can't tune out the pain anymore. It is horrible, I get to wear I stay in my clothes for days at a time and don't shower. I sleep or just sit and stare at the television for awhile. I am alone a lot lately specially on the weekends. My husband works on weekend to get us caught up from my being off last fall and we are trying to get things leveled out before the holidays(Christmas was very stressful last year). Hubby goes to school three nights a week as he is working on a degree and my oldest son works and goes to college at night. My younger son is in high school and on weekends he is on the go all the time too. So I have a lot of time by myself and if I am in this state of mind I end up more upset. Calida, I am a die-hard person, but I htink that is what had made me survive all the hardships. My father was always hard on me, and I am thankful for that. I owned my first brand new home when I was 18 and I have never asked my parents for help. They have always given me love an moral support and a shoulder to cry on. I am tough on my kids too. I just need to understnad that things are different and I need to change my way of thinking about myself. I think that going on a diet and asking for new blood work has made me feel like I am still taking charge of my disease. You know ME! Don't let it get the best of me and keep forging onward. This place is like a huge journal for me. I go back and constantly re read everyones posting. I print out portions that I find usefull and highlight them and put them where I can go over things and research. I look at it also as away to see where I need to get more help with, such as meds, mood swings and food! Well thank you for being here with me, I will try to get on later and post again. I took my first dose of Celexa this morning so I will let you know how it goes. When I get the resutls of my blood work and such I will tell ya what the docs orders are. Have a beautiful weekend and hold your husbands rub your face into his chest and listen to his heart beating contently. It is the best thing in world.Love you all very much and blessings to all.


----------

